# Mood Enhancers



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/clabs/yellow.html

anyone know if such supplements work.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

Haven't seen any of thoes ingredients mentioned on this forum so i dunno


----------



## Micliph (Dec 28, 2008)

Don't count on it. It only has plant extracts from some very weak plants like Humulus lupulus (which is used in beer for taste).


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

The nEuphoria product contains _Acacia Rigidula_, known to contain varying concentrations of tryptamines, phenethylamines (one being methamphetamine) and other psychoactive chemicals. They say,



bodybuilding.com said:


> SNS stimulants have been shown to improve mood as rapidly as amphetamine, without producing tolerance or physical addiction.


This may be in part due to it actually containing an amphetamine (meth). In any case, this seems like stupid marketing hype without much proof of anything, even with the token references at the bottom.

Acacia species are used recreationally, so do produce noticeable effects in high enough dose. As for safety, I'm not sure I'd want to take it regularly for any length of time due to unknown long-term effects.



bodybuilding.com said:


> Unlike some prescription and illegal opiates, this blend does not appear to affect brain serotonin levels, deplete monoamine stores, or block GABA receptors.


That's what it says on the site, yet the product contains _Griffonia simplicifolia_, a plant containing 5-HTP -- a chemical known to directly elevate brain serotonin levels.

I have no idea how effective the product is, but they certainly need to do something about their descriptions.


----------

